# de que vuelan, vuelan



## silvialxk

Ciao a tutti!

Non capisco bene il significato di questa frase. Vi do il contesto: madre e figlia stanno guardando insieme delle vecchie fotografie di una trisavola. La mamma dice alla figlia che esistono voci secondo le quali la trisavola era una strega. La figlia dice che nessuno può credere a cose del genere, e la mamma ne conviene, però aggiunge:

"pero de que vuelan… vuelan! Es bonita, ¿no crees? Se parece a ti".
 
Ora mi chiedo... si tratta forse di un'espressione idiomatica, oppure sta proprio dicendo che la trisavola in effetti poteva volare?


----------



## Neuromante

Primera vez que lo leo.
¿Está segura de que pone eso? "*De* que vuelan" no me parece minimamente correcto, parece un "dequeismo". Sin ese "de" la frase tendría sentido.


----------



## Estopa

Convendría ver las frases anteriores del texto.

Coloquialmente se usa "de que" en lugar de cuando "cuando".

Pero de que vuelan....vuelan = Pero cuando vuelan...vuelan.

Supongo que el uso no es correcto, pero se oye con cierta frecuencia. Sería una explicación.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ho capito, anche in siciliano esiste un modo di dire simile (di chi...), e significa "una volta che volano... volano".


----------



## Agró

"...pero de que vuelan (puedes estar seguro)".


----------



## Neuromante

Agró said:


> "...pero de que vuelan (puedes estar seguro)".



Así lo interpreto yo; pero, aún así, el "de" me sobra.

"De que" en lugar de "cuando" no me suena de nada ¿No será un localismo pequeñito, pequeñito?


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Así lo interpreto yo; pero, aún así, el "de" me sobra.
> 
> "De que" en lugar de "cuando" no me suena de nada ¿No será un localismo pequeñito, pequeñito?


¿Seguro que sobra 'de'?:
*5.* *estar seguro.* ‘No tener duda’. La persona o cosa sobre la que no se tiene duda se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por _de:_ _«Estoy segura de que la oirán»_ (Padilla _Jardín_ [Cuba 1981]). En el habla esmerada, no debe suprimirse la preposición (→ queísmo, 1d): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Estoy seguro que._


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, claro que estoy seguro *de que *sobra. Aquí se está hablando de la frase "Pero de que vuelan..." y no de "estar seguro de..."

Tú estás poniendo una cita donde señalan que el concepto "*no tener duda*" se dice añadiendo "de" lo cual casi confirma que, en los demás casos, no se añade. Si se añadiera sería superfluo señalarlo si no se trata de una excepción (Me he visto 4 capítulos de "The Big Bang Theory" seguidos hace dos minutos, lo siento por la forma de argumentar, soy una esponja)


----------



## honeyheart

Alude a un refrán, que dice:

“Yo no creo en brujas, pero de que vuelan, vuelan.”


----------



## silvialxk

honeyheart said:


> Alude a un refrán, que dice:
> 
> “Yo no creo en brujas, pero de que vuelan, vuelan.”


 
aAhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

sìSí, de hecho es una peli de Sur America la que estoy traduciendo... Entonces, me parece que se trata de un refrán argentino, ¿no? ¿Y qué sentido tiene? 

¡Gracias a todos!!!

Acabo de encontrar este 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=95337


----------



## Estopa

Neuromante said:


> "De que" en lugar de "cuando" no me suena de nada ¿No será un localismo pequeñito, pequeñito?



Me suena a peculiaridad de Castilla, pero no sé encuadrarlo.


----------



## Raeltoc

Hola
       Creo que es una expresión castellana usada en varios países de América(no sé si en España) y se usa para enfatizar que una cosa es cierta.Se puede utilizar para muchas cosas y no solo para la mencionada sobre las brujas
Un ejemplo:
"Los perros son pequeños, pero de que muerden...muerden.(puedes estar seguro)


----------



## 0scar

El dicho ha de ser viejísimo y europeo, lo conocen los gallegos y también los brasileños que hablan portugués, especialmente la versión que termina  "...pero que las hay, las hay" como se dice en Argentina.


----------



## Csalrais

Es que la frase que se usa en España actualmente es una adaptación de una frase tradicional (o eso creo) gallega que quedó más o menos así

_Yo no creo en las meigas, pero haberlas, haylas 

_Puede que la otra sea una adaptación completa al castellano pero yo mismo no la había reconocido porque la que conozco es la que puse arriba.


----------



## flljob

En México es muy usada y no creo que derive de ninguna frase tradicional. Se usa cuando hay dos características y se duda de una pero no de la otra: No sé si son ricos, pero de que gastan, gastan. No sé si es un dormilón, pero de que ronca, ronca. No sé si es hijo de Polifemo, pero de que es feo, es feo.


----------



## silvialxk

Gracias a todos chicos y chicas 

Ahora todo está muuuuuuuuuuuuuucho mas claro


----------

